# Please post pics of your maiden mares' bags right before foaling :)



## phoebeq (Aug 30, 2012)

So, as some of you may know, I am waiting for my maiden mare, Robin, to pop out a little bundle, lol. She is lacking in the udder department and while I know that all maidens are different, I wanted to see as many pics of maiden bags as possible




Purely for comparison and possibilities  Thanks a bunch!!

The only comparison that I have is my full sized maiden mare whom looked like this 3 days prior to foaling...






Thanks in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh trust me, lol, I have gone through many many threads




I was just hoping I might see some that I missed  LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

maybe you could put it on the main forum Katy? I'm sure many people will help with that



the only mare I have foaled out had already had 3 foals prvious to Finn... so not much help sorry....


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Aug 31, 2012)

This is Daisy two days before. The day she foaled it was hard, hot and literally squirted milk every time she would move


----------



## phoebeq (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## andrea loves minis (Sep 2, 2012)

no problem


----------



## weerunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've only had two maiden mares. I dont have pics of Carmels udder here on this computer but she had a very large udder that was full and producing wihite milk when she foaled.

And Fly, my 2008 foal (my very first foal) having her first baby.


----------

